# Amuse Your Children With Children's Gift Baskets



## lee Mike (Jul 19, 2011)

Gone are the days when gift baskets were only given on professional gatherings to signify respect and honor to the host. Trends are even changing for the kind of gifts you used to receive. When you were of your child's age, could you even think of getting the latest gadget as a gift from a family member? Of course not! Nowadays children get to receive such cool stuff (and by 'cool' I really mean cool) for their birthdays. Children gift baskets on different occasions like birthday, get well, Christmas, etc. is a gift that will be remembered by the child for years.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful post. There is one problem, nobody gives a ****.

Put this thread along with your other posts in a basket and give it to someone who cares.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Here I thought this was just a drywall forum. Why in the world would someone join this forum and post unrelated crap I will never know.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Who the f''k is lee mike:blink:!??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Here I thought this was just a drywall forum. Why in the world would someone join this forum and post unrelated crap I will never know.


So he can make money :yes:

just encase some don't know, since were tapers and rockers here, not computer geeks. Don't click on any of the links they post up. they get so much money by how many hits they get.so your feeding the monster. On the other hand, if you want to see Nathan make money, click on the advertisements you see on DWT, he makes x amount of money by us checking out the advertisements.

I'm sure most guys know that, especially the young bucks, but in case some don't........


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So he can make money :yes:
> 
> just encase some don't know, since were tapers and rockers here, not computer geeks. Don't click on any of the links they post up. they get so much money by how many hits they get.so your feeding the monster. On the other hand, if you want to see Nathan make money, click on the advertisements you see on DWT, he makes x amount of money by us checking out the advertisements.
> 
> I'm sure most guys know that, especially the young bucks, but in case some don't........


I click on to that silverado every chance i get .. aahhhhh yeah. :yes:


----------

